# The Apology Video



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Great video put together by a Colorado rescue - I'd love to see it running on pirmetime once a night, EVERY night:


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

dd said:


> I'd love to see it running on pirmetime once a night, EVERY night:


So true! :teary:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

What they really needed to do was to show one of the dogs turned in, give a brief description on why he's there(too much energy, not time, he'll find a better home), and then show him being PTS.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

YouTube - A Day At The Pound

I think every pet owner should have to watch the first.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Excellant videos. Thank you for posting.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent video. Thanks for posting this, it brought tears to my eyes.


----------

